# midi aufnehmen



## pontiuspd (5. Dezember 2004)

hallo ich habe ein problem, und habe bestimmt schon alle seiten bei google durchsucht aber bisher hat nichts geholfen
hoffentlich könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen
ich benutze das yamaha psr 740 keyboard und möchte per midi aufnehmen, 
das kabel ist richtig eingestellt allerdings empfängt cubasis kein signal vom keyboard
also ich weiß echt nicht was ich noch machen soll
mfg.

p.s. ich benutze windows xp und cubasis vst 4.0


----------



## chmee (7. Dezember 2004)

erstmal Standardtests:

1. Gameport / Midi Interface installiert ( im Bios aktiviert ) ?
2. am Yamaha die Midi-Einstellung überprüft ? (Handbuch - Local On/Off oder Poly/Mono-Mode )
3. sitzt das Kabel richtig ?
4. Midi -Einstellungen Cubasis richtig ?
5. Andersrum getestet ? ( Midi Spur in Cubasis mit Maus eingehackt und an Keyboard gesendet ?)

das fällt mir auf Anhieb ein..

erstmal viel Glück


----------

